# Cat allergies - Thinking about getting Siberian Scottish Fold Mix



## 229795 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello! I am new here and had some questions for anyone with cat allergies. I have wanted a cat for so long and am at a good point to finally get one. I have had the worst allergic reactions to tabby cats but am fine around Siberian and rag doll cats. I have not been around Scottish fold cats. Can anyone tell me their experience with this cat breed? The person I am buying the cat from says the kitten I am interested in may be hypoallergenic as the mom is a Siberian. She said she hasn't tested him for allergies yet. How much would it cost to test the kitten and what are your thoughts about wether or not one would be allergic to this mix?
Thank you


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

No cat is fully hypoallergenic, but I think the kitten would shed less. Siberian cats are considered hypoallergenic. I don't think that the Scottish fold is, but they don't shed a lot. So, I think you'd be fine. Female cats produce less allergen than males, and lighter colored cats produce less allergen than darker cats.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Scottish Folds are always part British Shorthair, for health reasons. Neither is known to be hypoallergenic, and they do have underlying inherited health risks - HCM and PKD. ( Not sure about Siberians regarding this, but many of the bigger cats also have the same risks.) Siberians are rare and super-expensive. I am doubtful that you can track down a Siberian out-crossing with a Fold.

All that said, human allergies to cats are mostly due to the saliva on their coats from self-cleaning, not dander! Getting any kitten you adopt used to a daily wipe-down with a damp washcloth will cut your allergies by a huge degree, plus a once- or twice-monthly actual bath with or without soap. There’s also a product called “Aller-C” which is a rinse to use on cats (“C”) to help humans with allergies. ( “Aller- D” is the product for dog allergies.) My husband and son both had / have allergies to seasonal pollen, dust mites, carpets, cats etc., and by bathing and caring for our kitty with these different methods, we had many years of happy living. I hope this helps !

Fran


----------

